
Secrets of the Scammers in the UK – A Channel 4 Documentary (~ 40 Mins) - subhrm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJlC4zxLj8k&feature=youtu.be
======
chmaynard
Ironic title. This has nothing to do with science and is probably not a PBS
NOVA production.

